
Transitioning to Remote Work: A Practical Guide - joelrunyon
https://woven.com/blog/remote-work-guide
======
dancinghound
Really good article, especially for someone like me looking to make the jump.

Especially about importance of getting your workstation right with lighting
etc. Completely agree!

